
You don’t have to take every handout or jump through every loophole - doppp
https://m.signalvnoise.com/you-dont-have-to-take-every-handout-or-jump-through-every-loophole-2ded900d3e41
======
squozzer
As a privately held company, Basecamp does not seem to have to worry about
shareholder lawsuits. Public ones do.

~~~
jon-wood
Is this really so much of a thing as people make it out to be? I can't
honestly see a lawsuit from shareholders going very far if its against a
statement like Basecamp's of "we didn't apply for these grants/tax rebates
because we felt it would be exploiting the system to our personal benefit".

~~~
squozzer
It actually pains me to say this - but yes.

------
daemonk
Has governmental tax laws changed in response to corporation taking advantage
of loopholes? If that is the case, then is it actually to ones disadvantage to
not use loopholes, which has become the new norm?

